# rejoin to domain



## kudrat (Mar 17, 2009)

dear all
i have domain with 50 users . all the system are named after there user name to manage . whenever i remove a system from domain and format it and try to join the system with same name & ip to domain i find error. Can anybody tell how to rejoin a system with same name & ip.


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

What's the error bro?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

You may try this resolution. I hope it helps.


----------



## testengeer (Feb 19, 2010)

Did you delete the computer name from the domain controller before you rejoined with the same name? An explanation of the error would help.


----------



## kudrat (Mar 17, 2009)

testengeer said:


> Did you delete the computer name from the domain controller before you rejoined with the same name? An explanation of the error would help.


another computer with same name exit


----------



## kudrat (Mar 17, 2009)

testengeer said:


> Did you delete the computer name from the domain controller before you rejoined with the same name? An explanation of the error would help.


it show in eventlog that same name computer exit . a kerbose packet error . duplicate name exit


----------



## testengeer (Feb 19, 2010)

You will have to delete the computer name from the domain controller first before rejoining the domain. Or just give it a slightly different name when you rejoin.


----------



## kudrat (Mar 17, 2009)

testengeer said:


> You will have to delete the computer name from the domain controller first before rejoining the domain. Or just give it a slightly different name when you rejoin.


Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Kerberos
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	4
Date: 3/21/2010
Time: 9:03:21 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	SRV
Description:
The kerberos client received a KRB_AP_ERR_MODIFIED error from the server FAIZ-PC$. The target name used was cifs/sameer-pc.tanatel.com. This indicates that the password used to encrypt the kerberos service ticket is different than that on the target server. Commonly, this is due to identically named machine accounts in the target realm (TANATEL.COM), and the client realm. Please contact your system administrator.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Try assigning and creating a different computer name to the problematic computer other than the one that you have created in a Domain. A computer name doesn't necessarily need to be same as the User Name. It will work 100%.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Think of it this way
Logging into the domain involves three parts.
The Computer Name
The Computer's SID
The Computer's Machine Account Password

When you formatted the PC, the SID and Machine Account password are now different.
When you try to join the domain, the DC sees a computer using a name that already exists. It check the COmputer account on the domain, but the SID and Machine Account password don't match.
So it's seen as a different PC trying to use the name that belongs to another PC.

To reuse that name, you have to delete the Computer Account from the Domain. Removing the PC from the domain by changing it to a Workgroup type PC does not remove it's Domain account, it just switches it to Workgroup mode instead of Domain mode..

A similar thing can happen if you restore an old image that has an old Machine Account password. You have to log in locally, switch the PC to a workgroup, then rejoin the domain to update the Machine Account password.


I


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

There is a tool called new sid that works great for this type of problem , especially after imaging a workstation. works with xp not vista


----------

